# Cyclotricity Stealth 250W



## Ross_DR (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I am fairly new to the whole e-bike scene only really had one for a few months so i thought i would give the bike i have a bit of a review based on my experience with it. If this is in the wrong place on the forum please feel free to move the post.

I bought a Cyclotricity Stealth a few months ago now,come restricted to 250w as i live in the UK. I also ordered mine with a 16AH battery which currently is the largest capacity i could get hold of directly from the company for a 48V system.

First impressions of the bike were great. i used it on restricted mode for my work commute which is a 5.6 mile to work in the morning then a 5.6 mile ride home again in the evening. The 250w mode could get me up to about 16MPH on pas mode 5 and if i pushed a little harder i could make the bike go a bit faster than this on my leg power as well. The brakes provided plenty of stopping power when i had to slow down, these are mechanical brakes on 160mm rotors. The front suspension is enough to deal with the every day bumps and potholes of a commute ride, and the cushioned seat helps a bit with the bumps at the back too. Overall the ride is very smooth and with regular maintenance my drive train has stayed very much intact over the time i have used it.


During the time i have had the bike i felt like i wanted to add some extra parts to enhance the bike further still, so i spoke to Cyclotricity again about adding some stronger brakes and maybe an LCD with remote if possible, they did not disappoint with the advice they gave. I swapped out the old LCD for one with a remote and more informative display. They also recommended me some hydraulic brakes with 7 inch rotors which were directly compatible along with new brake mounts, the parts were recommended on the basis that Cyclotricity will soon stock these parts as upgrades to the model directly from them. The upgrades have made a noticeable difference to the ride, especially the remote as its so much easier to change pas setting now.

I have also added some creature comforts that made me feel more at home on my stealth such as my larger platform pedals and a slightly different seat.

The range of the battery is around 35-40 miles on 250w mode with a combination of pas modes.

I hope this review has been informative enough and hopefully i will hear about other peoples e-bike experiences soon too

Ross


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

FC, delete? This is way over the EU spec.

I can't imagine a post that better summarizes my concerns with e-bikes offroad, really. So much so that I'm tempted to believe this is just trolling on the OP's part.

-Walt


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Walt said:


> FC, delete? This is way over the EU spec.
> 
> -Walt


My thought exactly. Spam?


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

AAAAnd great first post.


----------



## Ross_DR (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi again, i know the de restricted mode is over the road legal limit but 90% of the time i do have it restricted to 250w as i use it on road. feel free to get rid of the post if needs be i just thought it would be good to share my experience with e-bikes so far, i also thought it was a rather polite post.

Ross


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

1000W is not legal on trails either, unless there's something about the UK I don't understand. It would be completely illegal on all nonmotorized trails in the United States.

-Walt


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Ross_DR said:


> Hi again, i know the de restricted mode is over the road legal limit but 90% of the time i do have it restricted to 250w as i use it on road. feel free to get rid of the post if needs be i just thought it would be good to share my experience with e-bikes so far, i also thought it was a rather polite post.
> 
> Ross


 Yes polite. However comes across as an ad or sales pitch.


----------



## Ross_DR (Sep 27, 2017)

I cannot comment on the legalities of trails in the US as I have no knowledge of what is and is not over there. As for the trails I use it on they aren't bike park spec trails, they are just cycle routes in forests that are open to public use, the bike I use is legal to use off road in this country.

I do also apologise if that is the way the post came across I merely thought I would write some things I liked about the new bike I have as its a whole new experience for me coming from a DH/free ride background,

Ross


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

^^^ Good to know. Just come here with thick skin and some sharp wit, can get a bit testy from time to time.


----------



## Ross_DR (Sep 27, 2017)

sure thing ill definitely bear that in mind! its been a good few years since I have been on a forum if I'm honest


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

1000W/30+mph is legal in the UK on "cycle paths"? 

Really?

Usually when they advertise them as "legal for offroad use" they just mean you can use them on *private property*. On public trails, no way. 

From Giant's e-bike page on the UK regs:
"What if the bike will only be ridden off road?

Electric bikes over 250W ridden off-road in the UK must comply with the same rules that apply to off-road motorcycles. This means;

riders are barred from using public roads
riders are barred from using common land, paths or tracks intended for cyclists
bikes must be registered on the FIM competition list (an agreed list for off-road competition bikes)
bikes can only be ridden where regular motorcross bikes can be legally ridden"

-Walt


----------



## Ross_DR (Sep 27, 2017)

you may well be quoting cycle paths but that's not the exact wording I used, I know that where I do use my bike off road I am allowed to do so. I said politely from the beginning that should anyone want to delete the post then go ahead I have no issue with that. I was here to talk about a bike I have purchased and ridden and to see what other e-bikes are out there, not to be personally ranted at by someone who thinks they know best, this reminds me of why I stopped using forums in the first place. 

Ross


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

^^^^ Here come the thick skin part. Have you read the forum rules and stickies at the start of the e bike pages? Discussions need to be about legal bikes on legal trails, cheers.


----------



## Ross_DR (Sep 27, 2017)

there you go, should keep everyone happy now that I am only talking about the restricted version of the bike? edited the original post

Ross


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Its still a 1000 watt bike, if pedaling a motorized bike where it is not allowed with the motor part off, doesn't fly. You seem to be stuck in a moor here.


----------



## Ross_DR (Sep 27, 2017)

It may well be 1000w when used in the legal areas it may well be allowed in but I use it on 250w on the road so how is this illegal? On a pas system as well, like I keep saying have the post deleted if you take such an issue with it

Ross


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

So it's a 250W bike that can be hacked to 1000W? I was told that this is impossible and would never happen. Huh. Good to know. Thanks for that info OP.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Look, a 1000W bike in the UK is considered a motorcycle. You can't ride it on any sort of public trails. If you're riding in on private property or an MX track, great. Have at it, that's awesome. If the shop or the manufacturer told you 1000W was legal "offroad" they were feeding you a line of BS. 

-Walt


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Ebikes are legally classified by the motors rated power, claimed by the manufacturer, not by any restrictions via the controller, software, etc. So, it's a 1000w bike, no matter how much power it's putting out.

It's all a but wonky, but that's how it is.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Harryman said:


> Ebikes are legally classified by the motors rated power, claimed by the manufacturer, not by any restrictions via the controller, software, etc. So, it's a 1000w bike, no matter how much power it's putting out.
> 
> It's all a but wonky, but that's how it is.


Get ready for yet another edit to his OP...


----------



## Ross_DR (Sep 27, 2017)

I actually got bored of the arguing and requested the thread be deleted as it's a waste of everyone's time at this stage, if this kind of post isn't wanted on the forum that's fine just get rid, simple solution


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

Ross_DR said:


> I actually got bored of the arguing and requested the thread be deleted as it's a waste of everyone's time at this stage, if this kind of post isn't wanted on the forum that's fine just get rid, simple solution


The issue is not your post. You will see that the same people just derailed every single thread whatever the subject is.

"it has a motor" "it's the demon" "it will close my trails" ...

Of course there is a motor, it's the E-Bikes sub forum!


----------



## Ross_DR (Sep 27, 2017)

I had noticed that to be honest yeah, seen a few of the other forum threads and read a bit of them so I just couldn't be bothered with the arguing back and forward. I do agree with what you are saying though!


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

eFat said:


> The issue is not your post. You will see that the same people just derailed every single thread whatever the subject is.
> 
> "it has a motor" "it's the demon" "it will close my trails" ...
> 
> Of course there is a motor, it's the E-Bikes sub forum!


 See also, stickies at the start of this forum. Legal bikes on legal trails. Or whatever powered stuff on ORV trails. Can you ride a 1,000 watt motor e bike on your multi use trails?


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

The OPs bike isn't even legally an e-bike where he lives. The forum is many things, but it's not a place to talk about illegal riding (whether of electric or non-electric bikes). This is longstanding MTBR policy. 

-Walt


----------



## tahoebeau (May 11, 2014)

Walt said:


> The OPs bike isn't even legally an e-bike where he lives. The forum is many things, but it's not a place to talk about illegal riding (whether of electric or non-electric bikes). This is longstanding MTBR policy.
> 
> -Walt


What if I take my bike out for a night ride in the forest behind my house and then post a picture of my bike on the trail and the are no reflectors?!?! Are mods going to remove my picture?

After all, by law every bicycle when in use at night must be equipped with reflectors. Oh, and be careful if you post pics of those late after work or early morning rides. I heard there are places that require reflectors on the front, back, pedals and wheels, 1/2 hour before dusk and after dawn.

Looks like we better start checking our local vehicle codes before we go mountain biking now huh?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

tahoebeau said:


> What if I take my bike out for a night ride in the forest behind my house and then post a picture of my bike on the trail and the are no reflectors?!?! Are mods going to remove my picture?
> 
> After all, by law every bicycle when in use at night must be equipped with reflectors. Oh, and be careful if you post pics of those late after work or early morning rides. I heard there are places that require reflectors on the front, back, pedals and wheels, 1/2 hour before dusk and after dawn.
> 
> Looks like we better start checking our local vehicle codes before we go mountain biking now huh?


So you think this site should be ok with illegally riding trails? Never mind that that could end up causing us all problems, mountain bikers and legitimate ebikers?


----------



## tahoebeau (May 11, 2014)

Doesn't sound like it was illegal for the OP to ride his ebike offroad where he was riding it from what he is saying.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Well, he edited his post from what he originally said. He originally talked about riding a 1000W bike on trails.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

tahoebeau said:


> What if I take my bike out for a night ride in the forest behind my house and then post a picture of my bike on the trail and the are no reflectors?!?! Are mods going to remove my picture?
> 
> After all, by law every bicycle when in use at night must be equipped with reflectors. Oh, and be careful if you post pics of those late after work or early morning rides. I heard there are places that require reflectors on the front, back, pedals and wheels, 1/2 hour before dusk and after dawn.
> 
> Looks like we better start checking our local vehicle codes before we go mountain biking now huh?


This is a dumb post.


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

Mookie said:


> This is a dumb post.


Why? Because some things are more illegals than others?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

eFat said:


> Why? Because some things are more illegals than others?


eTroll

You're pretty much confirming our fears about ebikers, lots will ignore wattage regulations and think modding for more speed is ok because "hey, you guys ride on dark trails without reflectors so it's ok for me to exceed wattage on my ebike". As Walt has said in the past, you guys are your own worse enemies.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

AFAIK, there are no rules regarding reflectors or lights when riding on trails. If you want to post about how you really enjoy riding around on public roads (where those things are required) at night, I would imagine that would get deleted too, since you'd be advocating something illegal and dangerous. 

That said, it's a pretty vapid comparison given that riding around at night with no lights is only dangerous to *you* and riding a 1000W motorcycle (as it is classified in the OP's home country) illegally at 30+mph (again, from the edited out part of the post) is dangerous to you, everyone else on the trail, and to future bicycle access to said trails all at once. 

-Walt


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

chazpat said:


> eTroll


What do you expect after all the usual BS that fill up every thread?


----------



## Ross_DR (Sep 27, 2017)

I totally forgot about this thread if I'm honest, you use the term trail like I go on downhill tracks and single tracks with it, places other people use other bikes too but I have avoided that on purpose. I used my bike off road in a place not many other people go, and to be fair I didn't actually see one person riding with days I have been out, I know where I have used the bike is legal and only edited my post to appease what you want talked about on the forum, so I changed it to only talk about the 250w mode in legal places but that still hasn't made you happy, I have even asked for the thread to be deleted, and you still are happy. Seems like you will just argue about anything even when people are trying to do what you ask, so there's no real point in any structured debate.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

eFat said:


> What do you expect after all the usual BS that fill up every thread?


Just because you don't agree with people does not make it BS


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

eFat said:


> What do you expect after all the usual BS that fill up every thread?


Go read through this whole thread, it's only 37 posts, and you will see who has lead this thread into the BS, you and tahoebeau. I'm not even blaming the OP, he seems to be kind of embarrassed about the whole thing.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Ross_DR said:


> I totally forgot about this thread if I'm honest, you use the term trail like I go on downhill tracks and single tracks with it, places other people use other bikes too but I have avoided that on purpose. I used my bike off road in a place not many other people go, and to be fair I didn't actually see one person riding with days I have been out, I know where I have used the bike is legal and only edited my post to appease what you want talked about on the forum, so I changed it to only talk about the 250w mode in legal places but that still hasn't made you happy, I have even asked for the thread to be deleted, and you still are happy. Seems like you will just argue about anything even when people are trying to do what you ask, so there's no real point in any structured debate.


Probably because you can toggle it to 1000w mode?


----------

